# Question? Best Gear Ratio For Crankbaits



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

Hello 
I Have A Question For All You Crankbait Fishermen, What Are The Best Gear Ratio's For Crankbaits? 6:3 To 1, 5:2 To 1 Or Slower. Or Does It Just Depend On Time Of Year, Type Of Crankbait, Or Just Personal Preference. I'm Wanting To Learn More About Crankbaits, And Fishing With Them More Often. I'm Interested In You Opinions, Thanks.

Tom


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I like the 6:3:1 but its a personal preference. I wouldn't go with anything slower than a 5:2:1 however.


----------



## timberkatz (Jun 3, 2005)

Most prefer 5:1 for crank & spinner


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I use only 6.3 to 1. Sometimes you need to burn it and you can always reel slower. Plus if a fish runs at you, you have a better chance of catching up with him.


----------



## timberkatz (Jun 3, 2005)

Say, if 6.3 & 5.1 retrieved the same way & 5.1 will be in the strike zone much longer. Not only the speed itself but the length of retrieve is where it come in play. In my case, 6.3 for worm, jig, & topwater so you can take up the slack & haul the fish in quicker IMO. To each his own.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I like a 5:2:1 for my jigs and tubes, it makes me fish them alot slower.


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

Thank You All
Very Informative Answers! Thanks Again.

Tom


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

If you can make yourself fish slowly I'd get 6.3. I have learned to fish with it very slow and then the speed is there if I need it. Some guys have a hard time fishig slower and need to use the lower gear to make sure that they do. I've caught them cranking just barely turning the handle. Personal preferance is the key though.


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

If your going to fish the big lip cranks that go down over 10 ft all day get a 4:8 to 1 ( deep divers are work on a hot day)


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

I like a 6.3 in the summer and a 5.2.1 in the fall.


----------

